# Fertelizer



## bALLACK (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi guys my mom have 4 bottle's of COMPO fertelizer "green leafs fertelizer", does anyone knows this fertelizer and is it good?

https://www.compojardineria.es/.ima...ntation/compo+fertilizante+plantas+verdes.jpg
its this one


----------



## bALLACK (Apr 9, 2015)

I am thinking of start using it in my plant, but i need to know if is it good for it x.x


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 9, 2015)

Is the name Green leaves Fertilizer?  No you can't use that it is for aquariums.

You really can't grow good dank on the cheap. You can go less expensive on a lot of things,  but you need good soil, lights, air movement, and nutes. (fertilizers)


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 9, 2015)

I agree with Rose. Also, many of the general purpose fertilizers aren't the best thing for growing MJ as MJ is a very "need specific" plant. It is best to use either organic feeding methods or buy specific nutrients which is formulated for specifically growing MJ.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 9, 2015)

If you want a cheap nutrient line made specifically for mj, check out advance nutrients jungle juice! It's the cheaper version of general hydroponics flora 3part line.


----------



## bALLACK (Apr 10, 2015)

My mom never used it in an aquarium, she use's on her plants...
Any ways we don't have these kind of fertelizers here in Portugal...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 10, 2015)

I would not use this.  Do not just use a product because you have it lying around.  I did find that there are 2 different formulas, but could not find out what they had in them or the differences between the formulas.  Get nutrients formulated for cannabis.


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 10, 2015)

HighBrixMMJ said:


> If you want a cheap nutrient line made specifically for mj, check out advance nutrients jungle juice! It's the cheaper version of general hydroponics flora 3part line.


 

I didn't know that........ got to find a replacement for my gh ferts........ Monsanto owns then now.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 10, 2015)

HighBrixMMJ said:


> If you want a cheap nutrient line made specifically for mj, check out advance nutrients jungle juice! It's the cheaper version of general hydroponics flora 3part line.


 
 Not only that.  I recently learned that General Hydroponics has been purchased by a subsidiary of Monsanto.  I will be buying AN's Jungle Juice from now on.  The formulas look identical and the JJ is cheaper.


----------



## bALLACK (Apr 11, 2015)

Anyways, i mixed it with water and used it, lets see if it will kill my chick


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 11, 2015)

Ballack, talk to me...your mom uses it on her plants? If you have to use that as you have nothing else, please use it at very low strength. Like a quarter of what the label says.

Green mojo for your plants. Keep us posted.


----------



## bALLACK (Apr 11, 2015)

Yes she does Rosebud.... yes i did exactly what you said, i put 5l of water on 100ml of fertelizer.... i think it was a low quantity

I will my friend, thank you and everyone for the help


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 11, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Not only that.  I recently learned that General Hydroponics has been purchased by a subsidiary of Monsanto.  I will be buying AN's Jungle Juice from now on.  The formulas look identical and the JJ is cheaper.


Thanks for that info THG. I'm not a fan of Monsanto. Won't be buying GH products anymore. All I purchase is the ph up and down anyway. So I'm on the hunt for new ph up and down now. Lol


----------

